# Guppy pregnacies



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

when i first got my 2 female guppies it was 44 days and 47 days before they gave birth and yesterday exactly 21 days since the last birth both females gave birth again at the same time.

is that a record? has anyone breed guppies in less than 21 days?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

21 days is about the limit


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

im not trying to brag i didnt even know if its healthy


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

21 minimum 28 maximum


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

21 - 28 days, they can also store the sperm and become gavid when they are ready, and can have up to 4 batches of fry from 1 breeding


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

hawksport was spot on!
lil miss why did you feel the need to repeat the obvious and also you are incorrect guppies can have upto 6 batches per breeding 

This thread now needs to be locked i have my answer


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> hawksport was spot on!
> lil miss why did you feel the need to repeat the obvious and also you are incorrect guppies can have upto 6 batches per breeding
> 
> This thread now needs to be locked i have my answer


What the hell is wrong with you? 

Lil Miss gave you credible info to supplement the superb advice given by Hawksport, there is absolutely no reason to bash her for repeating it. There's also no need to lock the thread, moderators won't do that unless there is something wrong with it.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> hawksport was spot on!
> lil miss why did you feel the need to repeat the obvious and also you are incorrect guppies can have upto 6 batches per breeding
> 
> This thread now needs to be locked i have my answer


Yes hawksport was pretty much spot on. however, there is actually no set number to how many batches one mating can produce. ive known females give birth up to 10 or 12 times before they were spent. of course, a mating may in some cases only produce 1 batch of young. it all depends on many things, even down to the aquarist not noticing the brood. 4-8 batches are the most common however, so you could say you were both right, or both wrong to cerain degrees. just different numbers in an acceptable range. so check facts before you shoot someone down saying they are wrong and being rude about it 

edit: Chilly beat me to it by a minute


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Lil Miss gave you credible info to supplement the superb advice given by Hawksport, there is absolutely no reason to bash her for repeating it. There's also no need to lock the thread, moderators won't do that unless there is something wrong with it.


I have my answer that is reason enough to close the thread but as usual you want an arguement out of me well its not going to work i have *not flamed anyone*i have done nothin wrong *leave me alone!*


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> I have my answer that is reason enough to close the thread but as usual you want an arguement out of me well its not going to work i have *not flamed anyone*i have done nothin wrong *leave me alone!*


you havent flamed anyone? do you know the actual definiton of internet flaming? its basically hostile and insulting interaction between internet users. this is *EXACTLY* what you did! i mean, can you honestly read what you said and not think it hostile and aggressive? if not, then i dont honestly know what to think. you quite obvously flamed someone who did not deserve it, who answered your question in a valid way, and providing you with information they may have thought you would be interested in, even if it wasnt in line with the actual question asked in the original post. the evidence is right here. and not only that, but you stated her answer was incorrect, yet going by that logic, the information you used to correct her was equally as incorrect!

you sir (or madam) need to seriously brush up on your social skills, and actually learn how to act responsibly in a public environment such as this. learn some manners ffs, or GTFO! me, Chilly, Hawksport, and the rest of the regular aquarium section users do not want or need anyone with your attitude around!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I seem to be following this poster from thread to thread today..... there seems to be arguments forming where ever he/ she has been.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I seem to be following this poster from thread to thread today..... there seems to be arguments forming where ever he/ she has been.


yeah, i can imagine. im beginning to suspect this may in fact be his intention, and we have a troll in our midst!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I seem to be following this poster from thread to thread today..... there seems to be arguments forming where ever he/ she has been.


I was just about to look through the post history and see if this was the norm


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Fishyfins said:


> you havent flamed anyone? do you know the actual definiton of internet flaming? its basically hostile and insulting interaction between internet users. this is *EXACTLY* what you did! i mean, can you honestly read what you said and not think it hostile and aggressive? if not, then i dont honestly know what to think. you quite obvously flamed someone who did not deserve it, who answered your question in a valid way, and providing you with information they may have thought you would be interested in, even if it wasnt in line with the actual question asked in the original post. the evidence is right here. and not only that, but you stated her answer was incorrect, yet going by that logic, the information you used to correct her was equally as incorrect!
> 
> you sir (or madam) need to seriously brush up on your social skills, and actually learn how to act responsibly in a public environment such as this. learn some manners ffs, or GTFO! me, Chilly, Hawksport, and the rest of the regular aquarium section users do not want or need anyone with your attitude around!


Chillinator has consantly flammed me by your definition


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> I seem to be following this poster from thread to thread today..... there seems to be arguments forming where ever he/ she has been.


and by aurguements you mean debate which what a forum is for


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> Chillinator has consantly flammed me by your definition


sadly not true again. ive read through all your posts in the aquarium section, and the very most, he simply corrected you when you when you gave out incorrect information, and he did so in a polite way, with no hostile words or intent. he only began to get more deffensive and hostile, after you began to flame him for correcting you. you flamed him, and he entered into your flame war. this is NOT the same as him flaming you.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing is wrong with a good debate, but insults and name calling is uncalled for.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I think everyone should just calm down - where did the christmas cheer go. Ignore each other.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Nothing is wrong with a good debate, but insults and name calling is uncalled for.


i have only called one person anything on this forum not even in this thread but i have been called troll alot you tell me why what reason do i have to insult?


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> I think everyone should just calm down - where did the christmas cheer go. Ignore each other.


Please dont give them a reason to involve this abuse on you as well


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> hawksport was spot on!
> lil miss why did you feel the need to repeat the obvious and also you are incorrect guppies can have upto 6 batches per breeding
> 
> This thread now needs to be locked i have my answer


There really was no need for that.
Recognise this?
"Someone could say one thing others say another but the bottom line is this is a forum where people give thier opinions GET IT?"


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> There really was no need for that.
> Recognise this?
> "Someone could say one thing others say another but the bottom line is this is a forum where people give thier opinions GET IT?"


There was no need to state it because it had no relevance to my question. and its not someones opinion when its about actual facts


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The answer given was the same as I gave which you seemed to think was relevant, with a little more info on the end that Lil Miss thought would be helpfull for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> There was no need to state it because it had no relevance to my question. and its not someones opinion when its about actual facts


It's entirely relevant, to your attitude; which frankly stinks.

You instantly go on the offensive when some becomes contructively critical of what you post. We've tried being friendly and helpful, but you don't seem to respect that.

Can't you detect the abrupt tone of this post?

*"lil miss why did you feel the need to repeat the obvious and also you are incorrect guppies can have upto 6 batches per breeding"*

It's not about what you say, it's the way you say it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow tanya you were right...this user does seem to be hostile in most threads. What a shame. 

I dont see any flaming going on apart from what this user has been doing for example calling me a retard....

Lil miss gave you advice you could have thanked her for it instead you were very rude towards her.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

This user has more or less called me a drama queen twice, which stemmed from his ineptness at taking and accepting other peoples' advice without flaming it.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Wow tanya you were right...this user does seem to be hostile in most threads. What a shame.
> 
> I dont see any flaming going on apart from what this user has been doing for example calling me a retard....
> 
> Lil miss gave you advice you could have thanked her for it instead you were very rude towards her.


Yes yes i keep hearing the same bit over and over please someone fix this broken record. I posted it once and im getting it repeated back to me what is it u want to happen?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> Chillinator has consantly flammed me by your definition


Out of defence, you flamed me *FIRST*. I have *NEVER* flamed you first or directly. Do you need an optician or a good psychiatrist? 

For some reason you seem to be hellbent on giving me bad reputation.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> This user has more or less called me a drama queen twice, which stemmed from his ineptness at taking and accepting other peoples' advice without flaming it.


Yes the user thinks that hes being flamed in a breeding hamsters thread because we asked him to provide stats to prove his "fact" that hamsters lived longer (females) when bred from...

Ahhhh what happened to the good old days when you could ask that and get a straight answer without silly words like "flaming" and "retard" being thrown around?

Are you really a drama queen? 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> what is it u want to happen?


Either a) an alien swoops down and replaces your personality, or b) the mods give you a permanent ban. Since the former is unlikely to happen, the latter option will suit. 

Get the picture?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

While the mods are away the trolls will play
trip trap trip


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> Yes yes i keep hearing the same bit over and over please someone fix this broken record. I posted it once and im getting it repeated back to me what is it u want to happen?


A real apology not a half arsed one that you then try to back up by saying



> sorry if you think im harsh when i said retard but read what your putting its like english isnt even your first language


Where I come from that doesn't count as a apology.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Are you really a drama queen?
> :lol::lol::lol:


I don't think so, but according to Blitzgreen I give out advice that is 'not needed'...


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> Out of defence, you flamed me *FIRST*. I have *NEVER* *flamed you first or directly*. Do you need an optician or a good psychiatrist?
> 
> For some reason you seem to be hellbent on giving me bad reputation.


oh that makes it okay then


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I don't think so, but according to Blitzgreen I give out advice that is 'not needed'...


Advice any advice...is needed advice. At least in my eyes...

Dont worry about him giving you a bed reputation because we all know your not a drama queen really. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> oh that makes it okay then


Or in other words, you're the one posting the aggressive and sarcastic crap. *GET IT? *


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> I don't think so, but according to Blitzgreen I give out advice that is 'not needed'...


i very *politely* said some of the information you give in not needed


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

I shall post this again incase you missed it.



Blitzgreen said:


> Yes yes i keep hearing the same bit over and over please someone fix this broken record. I posted it once and im getting it repeated back to me what is it u want to happen?


A real apology not a half arsed one that you then try to back up by saying



> sorry if you think im harsh when i said retard but read what your putting its like english isnt even your first language


Where I come from that doesn't count as a apology.

Oh and btw, if you dont want advice that isnt exactly what you asked for you are on the wrong forum. This forum will give you what you asked for and more because the members are knowledgeable and want to share it.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> i very *politely* said some of the information you give in not needed


im sorry, but ive not read any of your posts that are polite. id look up the dictionary definition of polite if i were you. an outright attack aginst anyone who corrects you politely, is not itself polite.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I shall post this again incase you missed it.
> 
> A real apology not a half arsed one that you then try to back up by saying
> 
> ...


Okay understood and i will asume if i give unwanted information in the future no one will do what i have done


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

My favourite colour red is


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Fishyfins said:


> im sorry, but ive not read any of your posts that are polite. id look up the dictionary definition of polite if i were you. an outright attack aginst anyone who corrects you politely, is not itself polite.


well im sorry but i have you cant have checked that many. this is an example

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/137399-absolutely-livid.html#post2046066


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> Okay understood and i will asume if i give unwanted information in the future no one will do what i have done


No they wont because people on here are usually polite and nice and just read the advice and move on..no need to tell the person it wasnt needed after all they were only trying to help.

And hawksport can I join in? My fave colour is deep purple!!! :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> No they wont because people on here are usually polite and nice and just read the advice and move on..no need to tell the person it wasnt needed after all they were only trying to help.
> 
> And hawksport can I join in? My fave colour is deep purple!!! :lol:


You can only have red or green and there aint much green on this thread.
Although there might be a bit of blue


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You can only have red or green and there aint much green on this thread.
> Although there might be a bit of blue


Awwwwwwwwwwwh. :frown::frown::frown:

Fine....Green...or lack of green. 
:lol:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> No they wont because people on here are usually polite and nice and just read the advice and move on..no need to tell the person it wasnt needed after all they were only trying to help.
> 
> And hawksport can I join in? My fave colour is deep purple!!! :lol:


okay i will move on. And i will join in i started his thread after all
My fave colour is Green


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

good job my fave colour is green then


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Get your own green. :lol:

I like green fruit if that counts? Weird but the only fruit I like is green. :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> okay i will move on. And i will join in i started his thread after all
> My fave colour is Green


Must be why you gave the red ones away


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Must be why you gave the red ones away


HUH red ones?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> i very *politely* said some of the information you give in not needed


Along with everything else you said, which unfortunately has been deleted... 

You said that my opinion that your power consumption cost estimate was peanuts from the other thread was insulting, I find your remarks that my info isn't needed insulting.

It cuts both ways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Must be why you gave the red ones away


Ooooo he gave red?

Anyone else got a thing for green fruit?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> okay i will move on. And i will join in i started his thread after all
> My fave colour is Green


Now that's more like it. Now we can shake hands, say sorry to eachother, act like humans and get on with our lives.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Ooooo he gave red?
> 
> Anyone else got a thing for green fruit?


Ive got a bright red face.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> HUH red ones?


Red ones. I had a nice string of green ones and now I have an odd red one all on it's own.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Blitzgreen said:


> HUH red ones?


when you leave some one negative rep it comes with a red blob.


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Red ones. I had a nice string of green ones and now I have an odd red one all on it's own.


yup ive gotta sit down now cos im all dizzy now


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> when you leave some one negative rep it comes with a red blob.


And usually with a comment next to it... :yesnod:


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

oh you mean rep like some i got

(red) Fishyfins causing drama for no reason
(green) Biawhiska no idea who you are but you are funny )


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Blitzgreen said:


> (red) Fishyfins causing drama for no reason


Like what you gave me just now, it hasn't made a dent in my rep though... :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Like what you gave me just now, it hasn't made a dent in my rep though... :lol:


You got another one?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You got another one?


Yep, about 35 minutes ago...


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Yep, about 35 minutes ago...


He left you two in one day? You cant do that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

And this is the comment that came with it...

"i moved on and still you wanted to argue"

The wierd thing is, Blitzgreen left me neutral rep on the 24th and PM'd me today out of the blue to ask if the rep he gave me on a post from the thread that was closed over a *WEEK* ago is now negative. Obviously this Blitzgreen character isn't so keen to move on, considering that he came back today to re-stir the hornet nest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Devil-Dogz said:


> He left you two in one day? You cant do that.


Sorry folks, there's a bit of confusion here. He left me the first load of neutral/negative rep on the 24th, I just didn't see it until today.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Sorry folks, there's a bit of confusion here. He left me the first load of neutral/negative rep on the 24th, I just didn't see it until today.


ahh right I see - well when you get as much bad rep as me start worrying


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

strange in that he only rep hes ever left for me was completely neutral, and that was for the closed thread the other week, where i was against him, and supporting Chilly :/

oh well *shrugs*


----------



## Blitzgreen (Nov 8, 2010)

Fishyfins said:


> strange in that he only rep hes ever left for me was completely neutral, and that was for the closed thread the other week, where i was against him, and supporting Chilly :/
> 
> oh well *shrugs*


That is correct fishyfins and the reason is because you said your bit and didnt insult me


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Closing this now


----------

